# Karma?



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Just walked in the door. 

I did a short mt. bike ride this A.M. , but a friend texted me to go climb Kings this afternoon so I went. 

As we were descending Tunitas I kept hearing this really strange noise. I just couldn't place it. At first it seemed like it was right next to me, but as we kept going it was becoming harder to place. Needless to say, this fell on the road about 7 secs after we went by. 










The Karma started about 2 minutes later when these guys showed up. I really am not one to think things happen for a reason or its a sign, but it makes you wonder if mother nature was pissed. There were two trucks. I only got the pic of the one. I did wave them down and called the Sheriff's department. 










They could have just run it over, but they were going to pull it out of the way. 
We decided to turn around and call it day. We saw the County truck going up kings as were were headed down. 

My wife and I talk about this all the time. Right before we moved out here there were 2 incidents in my area with trees. 

One took out a family of 6 on an interstate coming home on a holiday weekend. It just fell perfectly and crushed the vehicle.
The other was on Thanksgiving, in a park we walked the dogs in everyday and mt. biked in all the time. A women was hit in the head and killed by a branch. 

For as often as I am in the wilderness I have only witnessed a handful of trees falling. Its pretty ominous. 

Stay alert.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have it on no authority your wife took out a $1,000,000 life insurance policy on you. It's doubled if it's an accident.......

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Ha no joke we talk about it.

Unfortunately for her, I am pretty much not insurable with my family heart history, even though I am healthy. Of course I am, but its expensive.


----------

